# 444 Watt sub + Jensen 10inch sub?



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Edit: the title is supposed to be 444 watt amp, not sub.
Got a good deal on this Sony Xplod amp and already had the Jensen sub from walmart. Funny thing is I still have the stock Headunit. Will this headunit work with an amp? I want to know what kind of bass I am going to get without wasting an afternoon. I will be upgrading the sub to a dual setup, and of higher quality. I just want to know what it will sound like now.

Can I connect the amp by just tapping into the rear speakers?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

well to be honest, im not sure that the stock headunit will even have preamps, ad the procedure then is to splice the wire in with the speaker wires, but dont hold me to this.So already it won't sound too great. Then, you don't have a crossover im guessing, and the stock headunit doesn't either, so the signal to the subs will be the same all around signal, and the amp will be playing frequencies it's not supposed to. my advice is to just go and get a HU as well and doing everything at once/.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....spend the extra 100 bux and get a cd player with amp outputs......saves ya the trouble, and the extra wiring


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Can any one tell me a cheap setup for some good bass then?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

What do you think of this auction. It includes everything.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3051175648&category=39762


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *What do you think of this auction. It includes everything.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3051175648&category=39762 *


IMO if you're going to do it, do it right the first time

You will never be happy with a cheap setup like that, you will probably end up upgrading just about every component and then it will have just been a waste of money.


----------

